# This is my Pygmy (?) buck....



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He was sold to me as a pure...what do you guys think? He's shy,as he has not been handled much but is slowly coming around with grain 

He is 19 months old....I have not measured his height but does he look too tall to you? ETA: the fence is 4" x 4" holes. We have the halter on for now to help with catching and holding...I think he looks good in blue


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Such a sweet face. Love the coloring!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks.... me too 
Does he look Pygmy? She had some that were quite large but she has been breeding for over 20 years she said.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he is adorable , lolol.
Cant help with the breed question though .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

He's very sweet-looking!  I don't think he's pure pygmy, legs look too long for 1 thing, and the ears are a bit droopy like he may have some nubian in the mix. My guess would be he's a cross between pygmy & nubian or another dairy breed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Horns are saying maybe some Fainter. He's so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

minibarn said:


> He's very sweet-looking!  I don't think he's pure pygmy, legs look too long for 1 thing, and the ears are a bit droopy like he may have some nubian in the mix. My guess would be he's a cross between pygmy & nubian or another dairy breed.


Really? I was wondering but she said she has been breeding for years! I am not familiar with what a Pygmy (non show quality) looks like. All the pics online aare either show goats or babies....hmmmm....it doesn't really matter i guess...but I'd like to know for sure!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Horns are saying maybe some Fainter. He's so cute!


Why do you say that? Lol...I'm such a newbie! I don't know what all the different types look like!~


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Really? I was wondering but she said she has been breeding for years! I am not familiar with what a Pygmy (non show quality) looks like. All the pics online aare either show goats or babies....hmmmm....it doesn't really matter i guess...but I'd like to know for sure!


A lot of people use the word "pygmy" for all miniature goats, when it is actually a breed. I have pictures of them on my website: http://theartofgoatcare.weebly.com/goat-breeds.html


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omygosh! I was just re-reading some correspondence between myself and Dallas' breeder, I thought she said she USED TO breed Fainters BUT.....she _started_ the herd with a registered Fainter way back....and she said they mixed with the Pygmy's......lol....so yeah, you were right on....he probably does have Fainter in him too. Good thing I don't care....I did ask her if he was a pure Pygmy and she said yes....but he probably isn't then! How big are fainters?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

17 to 25 inches, so says wikipedia :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so gonna measure him tomorrow....lol....man! You're good! 
I TOLD my hubby I need glasses!!!  
It's a good thing I don't care about him being "pure"....I'll just label the babies for sale accordingly


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If he is a Fainter cross....would he necessarily faint? I have had him for almost 2 months and he has never fainted....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like he must be a pygmy/fainter! Good-lookin' buck! I don't know much about fainters but I think I've read they need to be high percentage fainter in order to faint. Hopefully someone else will know for sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

minibarn said:


> Sounds like he must be a pygmy/fainter! Good-lookin' buck! I don't know much about fainters but I think I've read they need to be high percentage fainter in order to faint. Hopefully someone else will know for sure.


I hope so....I bet from what I (ahem)re-read...she had the Fainter originally, and they interbred and she kept some of the offspring and etc,etc. I bet he is mostly Pygmy but it's so frustrating not to know!
Anyway,I think he's pretty and he has decent size for what i want...so he'll stay


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

What a handsome boy you have there!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks....I am working on socialization. He is used to humans near him, but not touching him. When I work on his feet, his eyes look like they're gonna come right out of his head,poor guy! I have to have him on the milking stand to do it too.


----------

